# Is Wi-fi MAC Filter enough?



## robbie90 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a Buffalo Wi-fi router which is connected to my ADSL Modem and a Linksys router configured as a WDS node for the primary router in order to have a better signal at the other end of the house. Both routers firmware is flashed to DD-WRT and both are set at 74 W TX/RX power.

I use the Wi-fi connection for One Desktop, one Laptop and 2 Windows Mobile Smartphones.

The problem is that I have had to do without configuring encyption because whenever I enable encryption, while my PCs can connect but my smartphones refuse to connect. As a result, I have simply configured MAC filters on both routers and that is the only form of security configured on my small Wi-fi network.

My understanding is that MAC filter is a very strong form of security and will prevent any unauthorised device from utilising my Wi-fi connection and thereby my internet connection. However I understand that if someone really wanted they could capture the unecrypted data flowing on my wi-fi network and decode it and view it - this I think is only possible if they place themselves close enough to my house because if they are across the street the signal would become too weak for a viable connection - I am therefore not too worried about my data being read.

What does worry me is that can anyone still hack my wi-fi network and use my internet connection to send emails despite the MAC filters ?

There have been instances in my city of anti-social elements using unsecured wi-fi connections to send emails and later the people who's internet connection they used were investigated for no fault of theirs.

Please advise - must I still have WEP/WPA in addition to MAC filter if I simply don't want someone to use my wi-fi connection ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, MAC filtering is a very weak form of security and is easily spoofed. The only decent wireless security nowadays is WPA or WPA2 encryption with a strong random key.


*A good read: **The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN*


----------



## robbie90 (Jul 9, 2008)

I read up on that article and a few more and finally configured WPA2 PSK with AES. I think that should suffice ?

Thanks.


----------

